
Ask HN: What do you want to learn about Vue.js? - tahazsh
I&#x27;ve been working on very complex apps with Vue.js for a few years now. I thought it would be helpful to share what I know by helping you guys understand concepts or fix issues you&#x27;re having in your Vue.js apps.<p>If the answer to your questions is short, I&#x27;ll do it in the comments here, otherwise, I&#x27;ll write a blog post about it.<p>But please try to generalize the question you have because I can&#x27;t dive into each one&#x27;s code and figure out how to fix it (this will require too much time).<p>I&#x27;ll try to answer as many questions as I can.<p>I hope I can help you all guys :)
======
jppope
I'm curious how the new 3.0 functional api makes Vue faster while leaving
backwards compatibility.

